# SuperPet Multi-Level Pet Home Review (saving up for that Critter Nation!!)



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Ordered this on the 1st of this month, got it on the 3rd. Doing a review after having it for a few weeks now. Let me just say i'm saving up for the Critter Nation after having this..

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Deluxe-Multi-Level-Casters/dp/B000CMHWZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329769858&sr=8-1




OKAY so out of 5 stars I would give this a *3*. 

*Pros*:
-Very easy to set up 
-Ratties like the tunnels/stairs however it took them a week to figure out if they were safe or not LOL
-*Very *spacious for 3 ratties 2 females and 1 neutered male
-Has casters that are very durable, I can just wheel my ratties to whatever room i'm in 
-Good for a back up cage or temporarily cage

*Cons*:
-Spiral stairs aren't very durable
-Pain in the REAR to clean..heads up to anyone who is thinking about purchasing this...
-The plastic shelves/tubes have already been chewed by my ratties so I cannot return it now
-Stairs and tunnel tube aren't sturdy at all if you have hefty rats (lol)
-Can be very easily chewed
-Not as much space to add lots of hide outs/tunnels/hammocks/ect a little limited on that part

Overall this is an OK cage, not something that I want to house my rats permanently in however. I cannot return this now as my rats have already chewed the shelves/stairs. I'm saving up for a Critter Nation double unit as it might be much easier to clean and even more spacious/durable plus I can add more hide outs and accessories. Plus it won't get chewed easily  

This is only good for a temporarily cage until you save up for a better one.(IMO) It's nice and tall so it'll give those hefty ratties some exercise if they like to climb up and down bars. This is such a pain in the butt to clean because my rats aren't exactly litter trained so there's pee/poo all over the shelves that get in the dents on the shelves. *I'm only 20* and let's just say over the past few days i've been having back pain due to cleaning this...not happy about that part. I do love the casters and that I can wheel them in whatever room i'm in. It's very portable so that's good. I wanted to add more hide outs and tubes but you're a little limited with this cage. :/

If anyone else has this cage please post your pros and cons here! And maybe even some tips for better cleaning 

I will post pictures up as soon as they're done uploading.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I also have this cage, but my rats haven't chewed much on it. I got it used and my shelves aren't sagging much at all. I put some shavings in the bottom and have litter boxes on two shelves and have been working on getting them to poop there instead of on the shelves which seems to be working and makes cleaning much easier. I took out the spiral-even though they loved it- because it was broken and wouldn't stay one. The ramp however doesn't fit in the cage...don't understand why. That gave me more room to add houses and such. I wired tubes to the side of the cage and they crawl around on and in those.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah... a lot of people have that cage because it's cheap for the size, but unfortunately, that cheapness is reflected in its quality. I don't know how it's marketed for ferrets, it's so flimsy...


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine is holding up really well. I don't know if that's just a fluke or what. I got it used, but the shelves are still sturdy and the cage is great.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought this cage...assembled it...then took it apart again and returned it. It was huge, which for some would be a plus but it was too big for my space. I also was soooo nervous with the bar spacing! I also have a dachshund who would like nothing more than to seek and destroy my ratties, and the fact that this cage does all the way to the floor was a deal breaker- I needed a cage that would be higher off the ground. I could just see one of my ratties sleeping on a shelf with his tail poking out of the cage and my weiner dog getting a hold of it!!! No thanks! I got the Petco Rat Manor and have it up on a long table, way out of reach. The size is perfect- not too big, not too small. And the bar spacing it perfect. Someday, when I move out of this 900 sq feet duplex, I will have a rat room complete with Critter Nation cages and such, but for now, my Petco Rat Manor is perfect for me. 

The cage you ordered is okay- it just didnt work for me personally.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

If the shelves and levels were wire, I would suggest removing the ramps all together and doing things like parrot ladders and mesh cargo nets for the ratties to climb to get from one section of the cage to the other, but with there not being anything to really attach them to, since the levels and shelves are solid plastic, I guess you probably would have to keep them.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

RatMama13 said:


> I also have this cage, but my rats haven't chewed much on it. I got it used and my shelves aren't sagging much at all. I put some shavings in the bottom and have litter boxes on two shelves and have been working on getting them to poop there instead of on the shelves which seems to be working and makes cleaning much easier. I took out the spiral-even though they loved it- because it was broken and wouldn't stay one. The ramp however doesn't fit in the cage...don't understand why. That gave me more room to add houses and such. I wired tubes to the side of the cage and they crawl around on and in those.


What size litter boxes did you use?


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

shawnalaufer said:


> I bought this cage...assembled it...then took it apart again and returned it. It was huge, which for some would be a plus but it was too big for my space. I also was soooo nervous with the bar spacing! I also have a dachshund who would like nothing more than to seek and destroy my ratties, and the fact that this cage does all the way to the floor was a deal breaker- I needed a cage that would be higher off the ground. I could just see one of my ratties sleeping on a shelf with his tail poking out of the cage and my weiner dog getting a hold of it!!! No thanks! I got the Petco Rat Manor and have it up on a long table, way out of reach. The size is perfect- not too big, not too small. And the bar spacing it perfect. Someday, when I move out of this 900 sq feet duplex, I will have a rat room complete with Critter Nation cages and such, but for now, my Petco Rat Manor is perfect for me.
> 
> The cage you ordered is okay- it just didnt work for me personally.


Funny I have a German Shepherd and she LOVES the rats!! She thinks they are her babies, lets them climb all over her and everything. The rats aren't afraid of her either LOL. However my German Shepherd chases my cat and teases her by barking at her/gently mouthing her.

I was thinking of the Petco Rat Manor but thought it would be a little space limited for 3 rats plus I was looking for something with wheels. The CN is definitely worth saving up for, just got this cage so they wouldn't have to be in the one single large SP cage which is not big enough for 3 rats unless it's the EXTRA large size or "Jumbo"


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

RatMama13 said:


> I also have this cage, but my rats haven't chewed much on it. I got it used and my shelves aren't sagging much at all. I put some shavings in the bottom and have litter boxes on two shelves and have been working on getting them to poop there instead of on the shelves which seems to be working and makes cleaning much easier. I took out the spiral-even though they loved it- because it was broken and wouldn't stay one. The ramp however doesn't fit in the cage...don't understand why. That gave me more room to add houses and such. I wired tubes to the side of the cage and they crawl around on and in those.


Did you use the included tubes or did you buy separate ones?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a large corner litter box and a small cat litter box. I put holes in the sides and wired them to the cage. I also invested in a mini hand broom that I found at tractor supply and its been my lifesaver! Makes cleaning a breeze because you can use the dust pan to scoop out the bottom and them once a month I completely vaccuum the whole thing and scrub the whole thing. I got the cage used and the attachments were broken. The only one I have on there is the large short tube. Everything else I removed.


----------

